# Newbee from North Texas



## Wunderdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all. My name is Kevin, and I am very new to bees. I am sure I will have plenty of newbee type questions. I am starting with one hive and have finally procured a source. (I learned that I was starting a little late for ordering packaage bees). My wife and I went to our first Bee Club meeting last night and learned a lot. Looking forward to seeing what all the "buzz" is about here.....lol


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

HOWDY and welcome aboard kevin. I do hope you and your family come to enjoy the bees as much as I always have.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome Kevin. I gotta look and see where Leonard is.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome Kevin!


----------

